# Went to buy rabbit food, spotted this



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Right around the corner from Daiei, as I was going to get some rabbit
food, I ran across this. So, I had to take a few pics for me and ya'll.
This car was getting some CF love added to it. Dino, recognize this?























































And as an added bonus, which may not suit everyone, here is a turbo
Odyssey. Makes about 250 ps. He also has a Stagea with a RB26 and
T51R Kai pushing 800 ps.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

WOW ! Nice one dude, thanks for posting pics up


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice work:smokin: ! Some people have too much $$$!!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Nice work:smokin: ! Some people have too much $$$!!


I think when it comes to our hobby here, we can never have TOO much money =D


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL very true, seems to be becoming more commonplace for people to mod cars further up the exotic tree, not that i'm complaining though.


----------



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)

Well we always have something to shoot for. It is hard to stay on top all the time! Nice pics and cars too. Did you get any of the Nissan??


----------



## nismo22 (Jan 25, 2006)

WOW nice!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Saurus, aren't they actually tuning the ENZO too . . .lol?:chuckle: 
I would have love to take a picture of you Paul standing infront of that Ferrari with a package of rabbit food in your hands:chuckle:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Takeros does the carbon body kit for the Saurus 550....might be getting a respray maybe? Car is from Kyoto

Amazing car and amazing carbon parts


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

I'll take the Odyssey


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

That looks koooooooool.

- Kevin.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Okay so you saw a Ferrari 550 Maranello, with requisite Le-Mans bodywork cues, Sauraus tuning and such, etc. What makes this car so important??

It's no GTC that's for sure.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

6speed said:


> Okay so you saw a Ferrari 550 Maranello, with requisite Le-Mans bodywork cues, Sauraus tuning and such, etc. What makes this car so important??
> 
> It's no GTC that's for sure.


You ask the wrong question :banned: 

It is not wether somethings important or not. It is about sharing the same passion for cars and sharing that with a community on the internet.

So if you do not like it then don't bother to post and find yourself a different thread or maybe better a different forum


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

6speed said:


> Okay so you saw a Ferrari 550 Maranello, with requisite Le-Mans bodywork cues, Sauraus tuning and such, etc. What makes this car so important??
> 
> It's no GTC that's for sure.




:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 
No big deal indeed, says the kid that drives a focus. Dude wake up and grow up a little, we are all car fans, and can acknowledge something special when we see it. yes it may not be a Skyline, but its still another beautiful piece of engineering and art.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Rain said:


> :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:
> No big deal indeed, says the kid that drives a focus. Dude wake up and grow up a little, we are all car fans, and can acknowledge something special when we see it. yes it may not be a Skyline, but its still another beautiful piece of engineering and art.


and especially when it comes back from Saurus . .:smokin:


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

I wanna see that Ferrari done. Looks awesome. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

6speed said:


> Okay so you saw a Ferrari 550 Maranello, with requisite Le-Mans bodywork cues, Sauraus tuning and such, etc. What makes this car so important??
> 
> It's no GTC that's for sure.


Don't worry, she is just jealous and a bit upset cause I have called her out on every single stupid post she has made. I am sure it is not better than her mom's boyfriends son's standard form Gallardo with A/T. At least this car sees real track action, with a real driver. Did I mention I used to own this Ferrari, but it was repossesed under certain circumstances (was a few payments behind). BTW, 6speed, when are you gonna share your pics of your 853hp R32 with the 240SX exhaust? Close up pics of the exhaust please, and dyno sheet, until then, STFU.

Lux, I will try and get that pic for you - with the rabbit food. I would be scared to scratch the paint, so how about if the rabbit food bag is on the ground instead of on the car?


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

post some of it when its done up!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks awsome... the new wing, wheels and sides skirts really sets off the car which i didn't think i would say just after looking at a picture of a ferrari with that on! I will be great to see some pics of it finished.


----------



## riddler (Feb 6, 2007)

O...M.....G that ferrari looks:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

so sorry guys but personally i think its killed the ferrari, its like drawing a moustache on the mona lisauke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

6speed said:


> Okay so you saw a Ferrari 550 Maranello, with requisite Le-Mans bodywork cues, Sauraus tuning and such, etc. What makes this car so important??
> 
> It's no GTC that's for sure.


LOL, ass.

Nice ferrari! Any pics of the Stagea in the background? That Odyssey is amazing though!! I have a serious soft spot for modded people carriers recently


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

gtrlux, is this as good as the rabbit food request (my sticker)?














































They made a mold for the rear end so they can start to produce these Ferrari bumpers. They are going to start making a R33 kit, no time yet but will post updates as I am interested as well, perhaps I can let them use my car for the molds (free kit too?) - I wish.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

BTW...Takero-san has just developed a new type of "dry" spot welding. Very cheap and almost as effective as the normal weld-base type. 1 yen x spot & it can all be done much more quickly. Very cool stuff

As for the Ferrari kit...would be stupid not to like it. It's made better than the crap factory stuff Ferrari makes anyways!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

DCD said:


> BTW...Takero-san has just developed a new type of "dry" spot welding. Very cheap and almost as effective as the normal weld-base type. 1 yen x spot & it can all be done much more quickly. Very cool stuff
> 
> As for the Ferrari kit...would be stupid not to like it. It's made better than the crap factory stuff Ferrari makes anyways!


Yeah I saw that at his shop, very cool. I should do it to my car like the Z Tune. He said he has done 2 Ferrari's now, with that kit. My pics do not do it justice, must be seen in the flesh to appreciate his work, and those in his shop. James and I had lunch there today, brought them 2 large (American large) pizzas.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

davew said:


> so sorry guys but personally i think its killed the ferrari, its like drawing a moustache on the mona lisauke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


No way, adding 20 + inch spinners and neon would make me sick though.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

DCD said:


> BTW...Takero-san has just developed a new type of "dry" spot welding. Very cheap and almost as effective as the normal weld-base type. 1 yen x spot & it can all be done much more quickly. Very cool stuff
> 
> As for the Ferrari kit...would be stupid not to like it. It's made better than the crap factory stuff Ferrari makes anyways!


Sorry im a bit confused; care to elaborate on this new "dry" spot welding?


----------



## riddler (Feb 6, 2007)

wat more pics ......:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

r33 v-spec said:


> Sorry im a bit confused; care to elaborate on this new "dry" spot welding?


Guessing it means no using a welding rod at all, but actually fusing the body panels together, like resistance welding ? I think...could be wrong


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hyrev that Stagea is fecking awsome ... a mates pap in japan has a white one with the 3.5 and a compressor . . bloody good wagon . . .Is that car belonging to some of your friends? Would like to see some more pics about that one (front)
Thoses carbon bits are spot on:thumbsup: 

next make a thread about your rabbit please


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> next make a thread about your rabbit please


I agree, hyrev must here by post pics of his rabbit....somehow him having a pet rabbit seems funny  Hard core hyrev, and his super bunny side kick supreme....sounds like a bad porno...


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i absolutely love it. the 550 maranello is one of my favourite cars ever made, its just perfect in every way. 

hyrev, do you know the bloke who owns this personally? if so, would he mind giving me a lift when im in japan? lol.

btw 6speed, your an idiot. go and live in your moms boyfriends 5.2 million dollar house and drive the automatic gallardo.


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

I really like how that Ferrari is turning out :bowdown1: and the Stagea is looking great too although i am not a big fan of graphics personally. I like to think that regardless of what the base car you get you can always do some tasteful mods to make it yours and how you want it :chuckle:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Rain said:


> I agree, hyrev must here by post pics of his rabbit....somehow him having a pet rabbit seems funny  Hard core hyrev, and his super bunny side kick supreme....sounds like a bad porno...


And for gtrlux, here is a pic of my wife and son's wabbit, although it would look better in a pot with carrots and potatoes. They wanted to get it more than I did, I do play with it on ocassion, I usually yell at it and threaten it. I think we got the runt of the batch, as this one seems blind, deaf and just plain stupid. She enjoys pulling up the carpet, that is when I have to punish her by telling her I will crush her skull if she does it again. If she keeps that up I will have a lucky rabbits foot on my key chain soon, Yakuzza style. We have her potty trained now, that help outs a lot. I want to teach her how to do back flips. Since these pics were taken, she has grown considerably.



















She loves to chew on everything, especially the wood furniture. If I ever go to jail, she is coming with me so she can chew through the bars to break me free. We got her at Joyful on opening day, 1,980 yen down the drain. LOL In the pics her eyes look red, but they are actually dark brown. My son named her Misty, from Pokemon, I call her Stupid.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah, stupid is more an appropriate name, as is 'dinner'!

wow that Ferrari is very tastefully done. and there's something about fast cars and rear circular lights that gets me, i like it, would be good to see the front end when its finished.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks Hyrev, you not need to hide it, we all know that next to driving GTRs, you spend the rest of the time playing with that bunny . . .:chuckle: 
OK now just a pic with you and the rabbit on the bonnet of your car . . .:nervous: :nervous: :nervous:

. . . . I would have called it G. and the next two : T. and R.


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

Loved the 550. Specially with the carbon bits and those wheels. thats just mind-blowing. Please post some more pics of that beast! I can´t find the one's from Dino anywhere.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Haha hyrev that rabbit owns you!  Damn its a cute little thing tho...id like one..but my dog would probably eat it.

I didnt know you could house train rabbits...seriously?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Yeah, pretty much like a cat. I have 2 litter containers, 1 is in her cage, the other is just outside of it, when she is about in the house. She rarely ever leaves a little pellet outside of either litter containers. The last time she did was several weeks ago when I scared her for chewing on shoe. (literally scared the crap out of her) I would like to let her play with your dogs, then my life would be a little bit easier.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Rain said:


> Haha hyrev that rabbit owns you!  Damn its a cute little thing tho...id like one..but my dog would probably eat it.
> 
> I didnt know you could house train rabbits...seriously?


yeah you can, astonished me aswell, we got a rabbit and a guiny pic last week (although the guiny pic gets called 'mouse' by the babies lol), and apperently the rabbit can be house trained.

its fooking huge, its only 4 months old but those feet!:nervous:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

DCD said:


>


Is that the same car?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

different wheels, but yes same car.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Is that the Ferrari with the twin turbo conversion????

I have a lot fo time and respect for garage Saurus..Better than most of the other garages who produce crap but have a fantastic marketing dept

Gez


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Not a fan of that huge wing but other than that, stunning


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

550 looks stunning. love the black wheels and the carbon fibre
nice rabbit too, hehe

james.


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks Dino for the pic:thumbsup:


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

DCD said:


>


the car looks stoned! 

not too sure about the rear wing and all the bonnet pins, but other than that it looks amazing.


----------

